# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map from labels already placed...

## Chashio

I had this idea years ago and just remembered it and it was suggested that I post it, so....

Basically everyone starts with the base document... it's blank except for the labels... you have to interpret the map from the label names and draw everything in.

----------


## J.Edward

I like the idea. I would love to see what everyone would come up with from just the text labels.  :Razz: 
I am up for this one, whenever; time allowing.

----------


## ThomasR

I'm in too ! That'll allow me to print it and hand draw it.

----------


## kacey

I think this is a great idea.

----------


## J.Edward

> I'm in too ! That'll allow me to print it and hand draw it.


I didn't even think of that. Good idea.  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Oddly enough, I find this interesting.  I can't draw very well so it won't be pretty, but it might be pretty funny!  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

It's a neat idea

----------


## LordCartoart

This idea sounds awesome! I'll definitely be doing it!

----------


## Azélor

I like the idea but I'm not sure I will be able to participate.
I don't mind helping with names.

----------


## fol2dol

Great idea, sounds fun so I'm in  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Hmm.  Maybe we should start a 'Name Suggestion' thread, and after it fills up sufficiently, I could turn it into a Challenge.

----------


## Chashio

That could work  :Smile:  and/or use a random name generator.

----------


## Mouse

Najea, Kudonz, Jfrae, Bistr, Chingari, Memnoro, Johfi, Chomgil, Tressic, Dahnil, Braytr, Bramnalk, Cogrik, Cheknac, Sjovi, Morontaril, Emineminal, Streelk, Cheesta, Domindra, Abrantivam, Egrosivo, Tumvinic, Plajeno...

Just to get things started  :Smile: 

(these are just off the top of my head - apologies if I have accidentally said a very rude word in Martian)

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Cool idea!

----------


## J.Edward

don't forget some bodies of water in the names too.
Bays, gulfs, seas, etc.
That may make for some fun to see how we each see what shapes those might take.  :Smile: 

And Mouse -  I laughed at Emineminal... Eminem in All  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 
You a secret rap fan ?  :Surprised: 
Oh, and Cheesta... I'm seein' some hip hop here - Cheese Star... Cheestah  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

I like rap rhythms, though I listen more to the rhythm than the words.  The pattern recognition part of my brain seems to latch onto the rhythm like some kind of drug!

I shouldn't complain, I guess, since its also the part of my brain that generates all the new names I use for my maps.  They come in long rhythmical strings that are not a lot unlike rap:

Tistupala, Rustapini, Gradipalo, Runipalo, Gorgarino, Berunabi... Cratzabino, Ngorino, Mbarina, Kriss....

and so on.

About 1 in 50 are ok.  I just have to try and pick the good ones out of the rubbish.  My favourite from that little string is Berunabi, which to me sounds like it might be an abandoned settlement just waiting to be discovered in a dense and unexplored tropical jungle.

----------


## ChickPea

This is a really intriguing idea. Chashio, would you provide an image with the labels placed? Or would someone else do it?

----------


## ladiestorm

I love this idea!!!  And I would love to take part... as long as it's after the holiday season!  In fact, this last challenge map is my last map of the year, I have too many Christmas gifts to finish (I make most of mine)!

Some names to think about**:  Kynlarra, Monteniil, Crystis,  Kordorak, Enleina, Vishtok, Untuuk, Morgetlaan, Evenest, Verkshire,  Elderyl

Ocean/Sea names:  Aquilaran, Mindaran, The Great Silt Sea, Sylven, Ovurk, Montash, and Mystel

----------


## Chashio

> This is a really intriguing idea. Chashio, would you provide an image with the labels placed? Or would someone else do it?


J.Edward helped set one up and passed me the file to share as needed, and I had another sketched out by the time he finished. So, options... hopefully sometime you or another CL can take a look and decide which might work best and if any adjustments should be made. Yes?  :Smile:

----------

